# TTRS chip question



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been reading about a few ECU flash mod companies out there and they all fight for the first place. I'm wondering who has installed any chip in their TTRS and feedback on it.

APR - 403hp/462lb-tq (98RON)/ 451hp/516 lb-tq (104RON)
ABT- 420hp with ABT intercooler/ 501hp with upgraded turbo + intercooler
MTM - 424hp with downpipe and intercooler upgrades
Sportec - 400hp/401lb-tq
MCchip - 400hp/406lb tq

Not sure about REVO or GIAC. For me it seems that the best bang-for-the-$ is APR, as MTM & ABT require more than the flash module which will result pricier. I haven't driven yet the TTRS, but just researching for that xtra feel!:laugh:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i am pretty sure nobody has software for the american TTRS', APR is working on it they said they will announce something later this month


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Yep we US owners are patiently waiting for a few Chip releases hopefully soon. I feel APR will
Probably be the soonest release and possibly the best all around. So it will more than likely be my choice when it is out. If I can afford it lol

I am looking forward to it. I am out of break in and getting excited to harness this engines full potential.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

QuattroFever said:


> I've been reading about a few ECU flash mod companies out there and they all fight for the first place. I'm wondering who has installed any chip in their TTRS and feedback on it.
> 
> APR - 403hp/462lb-tq (98RON)/ 451hp/516 lb-tq (104RON)
> ABT- 420hp with ABT intercooler/ 501hp with upgraded turbo + intercooler
> ...


A piece of advice: always avoid any tuning product that isn't an ECU tune. I think most of those, except for APR, are module or dongle-based products. Those things are generally a load of **** and a waste of money. Case in point; the MTM module for the B8 S4. Costs $3,000+ and made absolutely no difference on the dyno.

APR takes the correct approach is the only reputable tuning company on your list. IMO, Germans are generally very meticulous and are normally very trustworthy. But German tuning companies, for some reason, are exempt from this generalization. They're notoriously shady and they charge huge amounts of money for their products that are usually just Snake Oil.

I can say these things because I live here  I can hear Uwe Gemballa rolling in his grave...

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

REVO is also currently working on it for the US spec RS as well.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> REVO is also currently working on it for the US spec RS as well.


It's a race then! Come on guys, who's the fastest!? Who has the best engineers!? 

(Whatever it takes to get some more HP)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> It's a race then! Come on guys, who's the fastest!? Who has the best engineers!?
> 
> (Whatever it takes to get some more HP)


My money is on APR. Let's throw some gas on this fire. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

- Jeremy - said:


> My money is on APR. Let's throw some gas on this fire.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Well they both already have programming available for the rest of the world. Here's their (approximate) torque with the chip overlaid on a single graph.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Thats a whole lot of torques!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

SKNKWRX said:


> Thats a whole lot of torques!


Here's even more torques! If you've got some jet fuel laying around... 










- Jeremy -


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Here's even more torques! If you've got some jet fuel laying around...
> 
> 
> - Jeremy -


No need for jet fuel. Race gas works fine. Available at most tracks and some service stations. Just don't look at the price!!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

That is all Euro data plots, boys. We will be enjoying a bit more I believe.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> That is all Euro data plots, boys. We will be enjoying a bit more I believe.


Probably not much, if any. Unless I'm mistaken, the engine and turbo are the same. The US version has different software.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Dr. Bill said:


> Probably not much, if any. Unless I'm mistaken, the engine and turbo are the same. The US version has different software.


Wasn't there something about the US market getting the newer "CEPB" engine which had variable valve lift, and a number of other internal mechanical changes compared to the "CEPA" in Europe thus far?

The 0-60 mph quote in the US manual of 4.1s by Audi is quite a bit faster than the 4.6s quote for the EU manual. Perhaps the power curve differs quite a bit in the US model. I'm keeping my hopes up!


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Marty said:


> Wasn't there something about the US market getting the newer "CEPB" engine which had variable valve lift, and a number of other internal mechanical changes compared to the "CEPA" in Europe thus far?
> 
> The 0-60 mph quote in the US manual of 4.1s by Audi is quite a bit faster than the 4.6s quote for the EU manual. Perhaps the power curve differs quite a bit in the US model. I'm keeping my hopes up!


They say 4,5s 0-100km/h for the manual coupe, so it would be a few tenth's less 0-60mph, maybe 4,3s 

The extra 20hp on the US engine probably is good for those 2 tenths


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Marty said:


> Wasn't there something about the US market getting the newer "CEPB" engine which had variable valve lift, and a number of other internal mechanical changes compared to the "CEPA" in Europe thus far?
> 
> The 0-60 mph quote in the US manual of 4.1s by Audi is quite a bit faster than the 4.6s quote for the EU manual. Perhaps the power curve differs quite a bit in the US model. I'm keeping my hopes up!


Correct, we get the CEPB engine while Europe had previously received the CEPA. I'm not sure of the differences either. Based on AoA's quoted 4.1s 0-60mph for the CEPB compared to 4.5s 0-60 for the CEPA I would expect more from a tuned CEPB engine than the previous CEPA engine. Could we be looking at 430+ for a 98 RON chip tune-only from APR?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i hope so!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

BTW, APR has announced elsewhere that they now have their own TT-RS and work has commenced on their flash.


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

That's awesome!! I feel confident by the time my RS comes in...after break-in most definite the next step is to hit the 400+hp


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

RhoneRanger said:


> Correct, we get the CEPB engine while Europe had previously received the CEPA. I'm not sure of the differences either. Based on AoA's quoted 4.1s 0-60mph for the CEPB compared to 4.5s 0-60 for the CEPA I would expect more from a tuned CEPB engine than the previous CEPA engine. Could we be looking at 430+ for a 98 RON chip tune-only from APR?


We also get the CEPB engine here in EU/UK and what we are seeing here is that the tune makes no difference between CEPA and CEPB cars...both are equal in terms of performance. The main point about early CEPA engines like mine is that there is no ECU protection - or shall we say, that has been cracked already - thus tuning is easy on those engines and a little advance.

I had been thinking about an upgrade - i.e. ordering a newer car with CEPB engine however looking at the current ECU protection - which, in due course, I suspect will be 'cracked' by tuners via the OBD as oppose to the current tuning method of opening the ECU (which I must say am uncomfortable about) - I would rather keep the CEPA engine car.

The changes introduced by CEPB engine does not seem to be a huge leap to warrant an upgrade - heck, a tuned CEPA engine is damn quick...BTW, I will not read too much in to the figures quoted by tuners as when you guys start getting Stage1 (from whichever tuner) on that engine, you will probably not comeback here as you will be booting the hell out of that engine 24/7.... Speed uptake really is very impressive with 4-WD of the Gen4 Haldex...

Anyway, just some thoughts...


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

which ttrs is cepb in the uk? the 2011 stronics like mitchey's? i read the tt uk forums every day i dont recall anyone saying they have the cepb, but a cepa.5 at best


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> which ttrs is cepb in the uk? the 2011 stronics like mitchey's? i read the tt uk forums every day i dont recall anyone saying they have the cepb, but a cepa.5 at best


Not Mitchy though some of the newer owners getting deliveries now.


----------



## MitchyRS (Sep 14, 2011)

Howdy William, I am not aware of any CEPB engines in the UK/Europe yet.

I have a July registered 2011 TTRS with a CEPA engine. On the dyno before it was tuned it did kick out 360ps. 

CEPB may well be on its way but not heard of anything in the UK yet.


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

MitchyRS said:


> Howdy William, I am not aware of any CEPB engines in the UK/Europe yet.
> 
> I have a July registered 2011 TTRS with a CEPA engine. On the dyno before it was tuned it did kick out 360ps.
> 
> CEPB may well be on its way but not heard of anything in the UK yet.


Hi Mitchy...ahh, I thought jaybeme had a CEPB car delivered?


----------



## RhoneRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Any word from APR on a release date? Are they the only one with a CEPB car so far? It seems odd that no one else has made an announcement; maybe I missed it?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

RhoneRanger said:


> Any word from APR on a release date? Are they the only one with a CEPB car so far? It seems odd that no one else has made an announcement; maybe I missed it?


Well Don Istook is a Revo dealer so it's possible Revo has a head start.


----------

